# Unusual/Unique Arabic names please



## LoveMyBaby786

I really want an unusual and unique Arabic or Muslim name for my baby boy.
All the names I seem to find are either really common or i just don't like them!
It's so hard, I want something different for my baby.

Please help!!

Boy names only, thank youuu


----------



## chetnaz

I'm Turkish Muslim so my boys names are Kaya, Kaan and Kerem. I also liked Kayhan, Jeyhan, jhengiz, and Koray. I think most of this names originate from Turkish origin, but they are Muslim names, so if you wanted something a little different... Also have you looked online? I've been having trouble finding a turkish girls name I like so I've been googling like mad. There are loads of Muslim/Arabic name websites. Good luck, hope you find something. X


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

Those names are cute! Yeh ive been searching for Turkish names as well as they sound nice :) do you have anymore name suggestions? I find people come up with more different names than what they have advertised on the sites out there!


----------



## chetnaz

Well I have lots of nephews I can tell you their names! Lol. We have the following names in the family: Yashar, Halil, Tevfik, Osman, Mustafa, Ozan, Ayhan. My DH's name is Chetin, which is a nice, strong name. There's Tolga, Cem (pronounced Jem). I like Kenan and Kerim. I love boys names beginning with K as they're strong, masculine names. Timur is also nice. There is loads really. If you like the sound of any and want to know their meanings let me know. There's Tarkan, Toprak, Erim, Eray. Hope this helps! :)


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

Thank you so much! I really like Ayhan or yesterday I found the version Ihaan, what does Ayhan mean? You've got some nice sounding names if im honest, i always thought it would be hard to find a name but your making it a whole lot easier!  Lol


----------



## chetnaz

Ayhan (pronounced I-Hun) means someone who is as beautiful/handsome as the moon/ beautiful face.

I have always found it easier to find boys names. Never struggled deciding on names for my three boys. I'm now expecting a girl and I cannot settle on a name, it's driving me crazy! At the moment my favourite is Aylin (I-Lin), which means halo. I also like Ayliz (I-Liz) meaning a garden is heaven and the moons shimmer, and Melise which means honey/honey bee. I'm glad I could help, let me know what name you settle on. X


----------



## chetnaz

Actually could you have a look at my thread and see what you think on my list of names and leave me a comment on what you think? Here's the link

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/1050181-help-girls-name.html


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

Thankyou very much and i will do :D xx


----------



## emziex

This might be the obvious one, but what about Muhammed?
Moses
Ibriham?
Azaam.
Mubarak?
Adil.

I love moses.
:happydance:


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

Theres already an Adil, Ibrahim and Muhammed in my close family! Lol I have so many cousins half the good names are taken!


----------



## ChloeLynn

Mani, Saadat, Abubaker (a different spelling of a name I heard in the Qu'ran), Escobar, Raju, Ahad, Shafah (it's a girls name but I like it as a boy), Nashim, Monwar, Yasen


----------



## ChloeLynn

Oh, and the names Rihaan and Bayan are nice, too


----------



## juicyfruity

I have Iranian heritage on my fathers side some beautiful names are
Davoud (form of David)
Parsa (has a nice sound to it)
Paia (also really nice)
Abbas
Javad
Reza
Omid (means hope which is nice)

tell me what you think


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

Thanks for the suggestions! :) I like Rihaan but then my thats my 13 yr old cousins name lol Abbas is a friends name and Javad is my dads name lol

I think me and hubby have found a name though, we're going to try it out for a week but my family really like and so do i! :D xx


----------



## Rosie.no1

I'm English and my husband is British Muslim, We need a name that reflects both our backgrounds and it's so hard! I'm not going to go for a traditional Muslim name, it has to sound western too, but these are very nice names..

Sef/Saif
Rayn
Kayan
Harris
Sami
Zain

Good luck x


----------



## chetnaz

LoveMyBaby786 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! :) I like Rihaan but then my thats my 13 yr old cousins name lol Abbas is a friends name and Javad is my dads name lol
> 
> I think me and hubby have found a name though, we're going to try it out for a week but my family really like and so do i! :D xx

Ohh what's the name youve chosen?? :)


----------

